# Samsang Galaxy S2 is coming in white. White! Can you believe it!?!?



## mwgdrwg (Aug 1, 2011)

http://www.wirefresh.com/samsung-ga...-a-stylish-all-white-cool-finish /#more-10000

Oh, the irony.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 1, 2011)

Just for the record, spot the differnece in tone with this article:

http://www.wirefresh.com/exclusive-white-iphone-4-review-hot-off-the-press/


----------



## Kanda (Aug 1, 2011)

I found this one funny: http://www.wirefresh.com/hipsters-wail-as-apples-white-iphone-4-faces-big-delay/

..and you forgot this one: http://www.wirefresh.com/apple-set-to-release-white-iphone4-really-who-gives-a-chuff/


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah, I knew there were more


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2011)

The difference in tone simply reflects the difference in hype in media. Fanboy websites were excitedly squeaking and speculating about the possibility of a - gasp! -  white iPhone for months and months on end, like it was some sort of major news story. 

When it finally came out the phone was _eight months old_, yet still some sites thought it was some sort of massive breaking story.

The Samsung on the other hand has just been released without any fanfare or pre-hype, a short while after the original release. See the difference?



mwgdrwg said:


> Oh, the irony.


I'm afraid I can't see it myself. Can you explain what's so "ironic" about that post?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 1, 2011)

...you are hyping a new colour of mobile phone after berating others for hyping a new colour of mobile phone.


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> ...you are hyping a new colour of mobile phone after berating others for hyping a new colour of mobile phone.


Boy are you missing the point with this call out thread. 

My iPhone article - _on another website_ - was in response to the ridiculous levels of hype circulating around the internet over half a year after the phone's release. One site even posted up an article frothing about the fact that they'd managed to - gasp! - _ touch_ a white iPhone in a restaurant. That was what I was commenting on.

There has been virtually zero hype for the S2 white model and the phone has only been out a comparatively short while.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 1, 2011)

Ok, I can see a difference. But I still find it funny.


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> Ok, I can see a difference. But I still find it funny.


Perhaps the comments section of the appropriate website may be a better place to post up your observations?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 1, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> http://www.wirefresh.com/samsung-ga...-a-stylish-all-white-cool-finish /#more-10000
> 
> Oh, the irony.



Er this is news because....?


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 1, 2011)

No nerves were touched in the posting of this thread.


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2011)

mrs quoad said:


> No nerves were touched in the posting of this thread.


It was a pretty odd kind of thread from the start, really. I'm still struggling to find some 'irony' to match rain on your wedding day, a free ride when you've already paid and ten thousand spoons when all you need is a knife.


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 2, 2011)

editor said:


> It was a pretty odd kind of thread from the start, really. I'm still struggling to find some 'irony' to match rain on your wedding day, a free ride when you've already paid and ten thousand spoons when all you need is a knife.


 
If you need any irony, apparently fridgey has some going spare. From a 'wut' he posted in June 2011. 6th June 2011, IIRC. 

Though his was a post-ironic 'wut,' apparently, which I think means it's ironical irony.


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2011)

mrs quoad said:


> If you need any irony, apparently fridgey has some going spare. From a 'wut' he posted in June 2011. 6th June 2011, IIRC.
> 
> Though his was a post-ironic 'wut,' apparently, which I think means it's ironical irony.


And I thought the ten thousand spoons  were confusing.


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 2, 2011)

Apols, ed, mischief 

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/353145-911


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 2, 2011)

I don't see it as a very odd thread at all (but I do regret not posting on Wirefresh, a site which I enjoy reading btw).

Seeing a story about a white Android phone really did raise a wry smile, as I knew your views about the white iPhone were pretty strong. There's a fair amount of Android/Apple rivalry going on at Urban, so I thought it would post it here and see the response. I thought it was amusing but obviously something was lost in translation.


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> I don't see it as a very odd thread at all (but I do regret not posting on Wirefresh, a site which I enjoy reading btw).
> 
> Seeing a story about a white Android phone really did raise a wry smile, as I knew your views about the white iPhone were pretty strong. There's a fair amount of Android/Apple rivalry going on at Urban, so I thought it would post it here and see the response. I thought it was amusing but obviously something was lost in translation.


Again, you're missing the point by a country mile. I haven't got a strong opinion about a white iPhone, but I do have an opinion about the ridiculous, link-baiting hyperbole generated by wildly speculating websites for months on end.

I do believe in both articles I consistently expressed the preference that white phones aren't for me.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 2, 2011)

Fair enough ed


----------

